# مطلوب ipc للأهمية



## ياسر أشرف كامل (25 فبراير 2017)

لو كان متوفرا لدى أحد الزملاء ipc 2015 رجاء تزويدنا به حيث طلب الإستشارى العمل من خلاله كمرجع فى الصرف والتغذية فى المشروع ولكم جزيل الشكر,,,,,


----------



## شيخ الحارة (5 مارس 2017)

*Ipc 2012*

مرفق نسخة 2012 مع التحية
http://www.slideshare.net/AhmadAbdulmalik/iccipc2012-72819678


----------

